# Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2004)

Wer bei der letzten Runde richtig getippt hat (waren 2, wenn ichs richtig gesehen habe, da muss wohl gelost werden), bitte bei Holger melden:
Info@anglers-topshop.de

Das nächste Rennen findet in Spa in Belgien statt, am 29.08. 

*Und jetzt herzlich willkommen bei der 14. Runde, dem Grand Prix in Spa/Belgien!!*

*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

Wieder sind die ersten drei Plätze gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Eure Tipps posten (jeder darf 2 Tipps abgegeben!!)
*Damit Holger die Preise auch los wird, darf nämlich jeder immer noch 2 Tipps abgeben.* 
Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
info@Anglers-TopShop.de 
schicken, dann wird schnellstmöglich der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, kommt der Preis in den Jackpot fürs näxte Rennen. 

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder Zeit zum Tippen und diskutieren, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Qualifiying am Freitag abend oder Samstag morgen wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin könnt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

Und auch wie imer hier gleich meine Tipps:
1.: 
Schumi
Barichello
Pizonia

2.:
Schumi
Alsonso 
Raikkönen


----------



## Alexander2781 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

Hier sind meine Tips:

Tip 1:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. P. Montoya

Tip 2:

1. M. Schumacher
2. J. P. Montoya
3. R. Barrichello


----------



## powermike1977 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

moin!

1. m schumi
2. r barrichello
3. j button

1. m schumi
2. r barrichello
3. f alonso

wo steht eigentlich was man gewinnen kann? ach ja, bitte keiner meine tip kopieren, denn diesmal gewinne ich 100%ig!


----------



## pitbullforelle (16. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

Tip 1:

1. M. Schumacher
2. J. P. Montoya
3. R. Barrichello
Tip 2:

1. M. Schumacher
2.R. Barrichello 
3. J. P. Montoya


----------



## Martin1 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

1:M.Schumi
2:Alonso
3:Barrichello
oder
1:M.Schumi
2:Alonso
3:Button


----------



## Knobbes (16. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

Mein Tipp,
1Schumi
2Alonso 
3Button

1Schumi
2Button 
3Alonso

Gruss knobbes


----------



## Discocvw (21. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

Hier nun meine Tipps:


 1. M. Schumacher
 2. Coulthard
 3. Button


 1. M. Schumacher
 2. Barrichello
 3. Allonso


----------



## len (24. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

1.: Schumi
     barichello
     Button

2.: Schumi 
     Barichello
     Alonso


----------



## sammycr65 (24. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

Mein Tip:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Baricello
3. K. Raikönen

oder

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Baricello
3. J. Button


May the force be with you!

der Sammy


----------



## marca (24. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

1. schumi
2.barrichello
3.alonso

oder

1. alonso
2.button
3.schumi

MfG
marca


----------



## MichaelB (25. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

Moin,

1) Michael Schumacher
2) Rubens Barricello
3) Takuma Sato

oder

1) Michael Schumacher
2) Juan Pablo Montoya
3) Jenson Button

Gruß
Michael


----------



## PetriHelix (25. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

Hi,

1. Schumacher M.
2. Barrichello
3. Alonso

1. Schumacher M.
2. Barrichello
3. Button


----------



## Franky (25. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

Hmmm Ich bring mal Farbe ins Spiel...

1. Sato
2. Coulthard
3. Buton

1. Räikkonen
2. Alonso
3. Montoya

:q


----------



## totti (27. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

Hallo zusammen ,
ich gebe auch mal nen Tip ab:

1. M.Schumacher
2. Raikkönen
3. Barrichelo


1. M.Schumacher
2. Alonso
3. Button


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

Tipp 1:
M. Schumacher
R. Baricchello
F. Alonso

Tipp 2.
M. Schumacher
R. Baricchello
J. Button


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (27. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. Trulli

1. M. Schumacher
2. F. Alonso
3. R. Barrichello


----------



## barramundi77 (27. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. Montoya


1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
2. Alonso

Gruss Barramundi77


----------



## Zanderkisser (27. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Alonso
3. Raikkonen

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Coulthard


----------



## jancomic (27. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

Tipp1:
1. Button
2. Raikkonen
3. Barrichello

Tipp2:
1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Montoya

Gruß
Jan


----------



## AndreasK (27. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Raikönen

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Montoya


----------



## duck_68 (28. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

Mein Tipp:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Alonso
3. Raikönen

1. M. Schumacher
2. Raikönen
3. Montoya


----------



## fly-martin (28. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

1.Raikionnen
2.Schumacher
3.Button

oder 

1.Button 
2.Schumacher
3.Raikionnen


----------



## Lachsy (28. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. Trulli

1. M. Schumacher
2. F. Alonso
3. R. Barrichello


----------



## xonnel (28. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. Raikoennen


1. M. Schumacher
2. Raikoennen
2. Alonso


----------



## Case (28. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

Na mal wieder auf den letzten Drücker


1) Michael Schumacher
2) Raikoenen
3) Takuma Sato

oder

1) Michael Schumacher
2) Rubens Barichello
3) Jenson Button

Gruß

Case


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

schumacher
barricello
salo


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 14*

Und nu machen wir wieder dicht und wünschen viel Spannung beim (Regen)REnnen und viel Glück beim gewinnen.


----------

